# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Magellan Echo Series, fitness trackers, Magellan Navigation, Inc., Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Magellan Navigation, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Magellan Echo -- The Smart Sports Watch 

Published on Mar 17, 2014




> Sports with your smartphone just got better. The Magellan Echo Smartwatch puts your favorite sports apps on your wrist.
> 
> Along with the most popular running apps, Strava, MapMyRun, Wahoo Fitness, and iSmoothRun, Echo works with golf, bike and hike with compatibility from Golf Pad, MapMyRide and MapMyHike. More apps coming soon.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Magellan’s Echo Fit is a watch with all the fitness fixings, and a six-month battery"

by Andy Boxall
January 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Echo Series – The Smart Sports Watch Family 

Published on Jan 13, 2015

----------

